# Litter Size Poll



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

Hello! I am #13 on a wait list and I pass time by mildly obsessing about stuff. 
I want to know how many puppies your golden has had!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Average for the breed is 8 to 10 pups in a litter. 

For my girls 

Angel averaged 10

Kate averaged 6

Max averaged 14

Maxine averaged 10


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

for mine as best I recall and going back to the 70's
there were outliers but probably over 20 litters average of 8


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Mine are at an average of seven. Number 14 probably means no puppy for you in the current litter especially if the breeder is planning to keep one which most responsible breeders do.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Mine average about 8, with a couple that were 1-3 and a couple that were 11-12. My friend Diane had one litter of 14, but that is a real rarity.


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

LJack said:


> Mine are at an average of seven. Number 14 probably means no puppy for you in the current litter especially if the breeder is planning to keep one which most responsible breeders do.



The breeders are not planning on keeping one from this litter but in a future litter for sure. ?


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

I volunteer with a service dog organization that uses its own breeding colony. Its Goldens average 8 per litter.


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

I am *hoping* for either a large litter, or for people in front of me on the list to not get one. 8 out of 13 want female and I want a male.


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

Not a breeder, but my first golden was from a litter of 2. My current pup is from a litter of 8 (frozen)!


----------

